
Influential Chinese Historian Urges End to North Korea Ties - nikolasavic
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/china-north-korea-war.html
======
nikolasavic
excerpts from the speech:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/north-korea-
so...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/north-korea-south-china-
shen-zhihua.html)

